# Ben - tail twitching??



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Ben is doing great in her room, eating good, using the litter box. Comes out of her hiding place to see me whenever I go in. She has been twitching her tail, just like male spraying, but I have watched and nothing comes out. She is a fixed female, does anyone know what this means?
It seems to be when she sees me, and she seems happy when she does this. Hopefully this won't turn into spraying!
Sally


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Oscar does the tale twitching thing too and he is neutered. He does it when he is super happy or excited, usually when we are getting his meal ready. So it is probably Ben's way of saying that she is happy to see you!


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

My older, neutered, male cat does what I call the rattlesnake tail. He's just happy and excited to see me. He's never sprayed.


----------

